# Which headphones? Need advice: Sony, Shure, AKG, other?



## Wookieslayer (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay, so I've seen a few threads way back on which headphones to get but I was wondering if I'll be cool spending around $100 or if I should save up for ones in the 150-200 range. Although I figured if I buy ones for around 100 I could put that money towards monitors or other gear. 

Mainly I'm looking for "studio" headphones with a flat response so that I may record, mix, and master! Also they must be comfy for hours and go over the ear. 

So far I was thinking of these:

*Sony MDR-V6* Amazon.com: Sony MDR-V6 Monitor Series Headphones with CCAW Voice Coil: Electronics
*Sony MDR-7506* Buy Sony MDR-7506 Headphones | Studio Headphones | Musician's Friend
*Shure SRH440 *Buy Shure SRH440 Studio Headphones | Studio Headphones | Musician's Friend
*AKG K240MKII *Amazon.com: AKG K240MKII - AKG STUDIO STANDARD SEMI OPEN 55OHM HP: Electronics (Ebay has these cheaper... and theres a 1st gen version that is only $99)


I was leaning to the MDR-V6's because they're around 70 bucks and then buying some velour earpads to replace the plastic stock ones; also they have a wider frequency range. However the Shure's look very nice... 


Your help is greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## JamesM (Jan 3, 2011)

I have good experiences with the MDR-V6.

But for the record, you never want to mix and master on headphones. I, however, understand that it is sometimes necessary.


----------



## jweaks48 (Jan 3, 2011)

im def no expert when it comes to headphones at all. that being said my seinheiser (spell check?) hd 280 have been phenomenal so far. the fit and comfort are pretty good. not sure what you guys on the forum here think about this brand


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah def not going to use them for "final" mixes but I need something better than my current set up... (PC speakers or Sony mini hi-fi stereo) 

I will check out those Seinheisers but I'm still leaning towards those MDR-V6's.


----------



## Tree (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd go with the AKGs. But that may be because I think Sennheiser is kinda "meh" with the exception of the 421.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 4, 2011)

^word.


Has anyone tried or heard the Shures?


----------



## BMU (Jan 4, 2011)

I love my Equation RP-21s. Fantastic for the price. I certainly wouldn't swop them for Sennheisers at any pricepoint.

Equation Audio - Eartools Headphones : RP-15MC : RP-21 : RP-22x


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a pair of Sennheiser HD280's and they are far from meh. They are very comfortable to wear for long periods of time and fit very snug. They work very well for tracking. Mixing with them is not too bad either, but I wouldn't rely solely on them for that. You need decent monitors for a good reference. Honestly, if you don't want to spend too much I feel like they are a very good choice. I am sure there are better ones out there like the AKG's, but your gonna spend a lot more money. I bought my dad a pair of the Shure's...forgot what model, but they were like $50-60. He just needed some decent headphones, but honestly I liked my Sennheiser's more, but they were not the more expensive Shure's so I am not sure about those.


----------



## Fred (Jan 4, 2011)

I've got the AKG k240 mkIIs and would definitely recommend them - they're supra-aural, so very comfortable even with extended wear, the response is extremely flat and transparent (the difference between them and my Sennheiser HD497s is actually ludicrous), and they come with both a coiled and uncoiled cable, as well as a choice of earpads, all of which are good quality. So yeah, highly recommended!


----------



## Psyy (Jan 4, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> ^word.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried or heard the Shures?



I actually have a pair of the SRH440's. Pretty nice, actually. I initially just bought them for a pair of headphones to use whilst recording vocals, but I've ended up using them for mixing a bit. Worth your money if you decide to go with them.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I'm going to see if I can hear these cans in a Guitar Center or Best Buy or something. 

After all your comments I'm still trying to decide between the Sony MDR-V6, the Shure SRH440, or those more pricy AKG's. Part of me though wants to get the Sony or Shures because they're 60-80 bucks cheaper... which I could put towards some M-Audio BX5A or KRK monitors...


----------



## Kairos (Jan 4, 2011)

Fred said:


> I've got the AKG k240 mkIIs and would definitely recommend them - they're supra-aural, so very comfortable even with extended wear, the response is extremely flat and transparent (the difference between them and my Sennheiser HD497s is actually ludicrous), and they come with both a coiled and uncoiled cable, as well as a choice of earpads, all of which are good quality. So yeah, highly recommended!



+1

I have them and they're fantastic. Really flat and very nice sounding.


----------



## onethreezer0 (Jan 4, 2011)

These may be out of your price range but I wrote a review for the Beyerdynamic DT 990 pro headphones. I highly recommend them, as I use them for tracking, mixing, mastering for hours on end.


----------



## Durero (Jan 4, 2011)

+1 for the AKG's


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been pretty happy with my Sennheiser HD280s. I wear them for really long periods and it's only after many hours that they get a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Tree (Jan 4, 2011)

onethreezer0 said:


> These may be out of your price range but I wrote a review for the Beyerdynamic DT 990 pro headphones. I highly recommend them, as I use them for tracking, mixing, mastering for hours on end.



This.  The 770s are also worth checking out, and a little more affordable


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jan 4, 2011)

MDR7506 Pro. Period.


----------



## raximkoron (Jan 5, 2011)

Those AKG's are damned comfortable and sound great. The mids are slightly subdued compared to my Grado SR-80's, but I can wear the AKG's for days without discomfort.


----------

